# Securing a dog kennel to concrete slab



## Jody Hawk (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying this welded wire kennel for my beagles. Look at the bottom of it closely and tell me what would be the best way to secure it to a concrete slab. Notice how the legs stick down 2"s below the wire.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/heavy-duty-welded-wire-kennel-10-ft-w-x-10-ft-l-x-6-ft-h-3606740


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 19, 2012)

Couple of small "L" brackets, bolted to the pen frame, and then bolted to the slab.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 19, 2012)

Jody, I would get a 1/4 x 3 x 3 plate with a 4" stub of pipe that would fit inside your fence post and punch one hole in the plate to wedge anchor it to the slab. Are you ever around Jefferson? I could build you 4 of them in 10 minutes if you are over this way.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Above is a good suggestion if the slab is already poured.

If you haven't poured the slab yet you may want to consider this method.

After the slab is formed for pouring drive some pipes or re bar into the ground at the exact location of the corner pipes of the kennel.  You can sit the kennel on it before the pour to assure it fits.   Then pour and finish the slab. Your kennel should fit perfectly onto the pipes or bars sticking up in the slab.
You can drill through and bolt it if you wish.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 19, 2012)

Much easier to clean and wash out the kennel if it isn't sitting flush on the slab.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRI...re=ItemDetail-_-ResultListing-_-SearchResults


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 19, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Jody, I would get a 1/4 x 3 x 3 plate with a 4" stub of pipe that would fit inside your fence post and punch one hole in the plate to wedge anchor it to the slab. Are you ever around Jefferson? I could build you 4 of them in 10 minutes if you are over this way.



That is how I did it. But most of those kennels are panels with a continuous rails for outside frame not posts.

You want to be sure to have about 2 inches of clearance under the bottom rail. Bolt down down 6" pcs. of PT 2x4 with redheads on each corner and under the gate support.  Then use plumbing or emt pipe straps to attach the panel rails to the 2x4s.


----------



## holler tree (Feb 19, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Much easier to clean and wash out the kennel if it isn't sitting flush on the slab.


exactly what I was going to say raise it up  1 1/2 " you wont regret it. 1 treated 2x4 will save you alot of grief.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 20, 2012)

My kennels are not secured and there are 7 of them with active dogs in them. They stay put pretty well and are easy to clean just sitting on the legs of the kennels... 

Julia


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 22, 2012)

I would use sleeve anchors drilled into the slab and bolts through the horizontal pipes near each corner so that you can torque them down pretty good without bending the pipes down and closing up your 2" gap.


----------

